# Whats Your Thoughts



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a 28 inch smooth bore barrel on my Mossberg 88 Maverick , I can get a 24 or 18 inch smooth bore barrel from my brother inlaw to borrow for gun season. Which would be better ? Wouldn't the longer barrel be more accurate for shooting a 1oz 3inch slug ? I could also see where you would get more f.p.s. with a shorter barrel or am I wrong there ? Thanks guys..........Rich


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

whats wrong with the 28 inch barrel?..I have used a 28 inch smooth bore barrel form many years, and taken alot of deer with it.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Nothing is wrong with the 28 inch. Actually that gun/barrel shoots one hell of a nice pattern. I guess my question would be why do people use a shorter smooth bore barrel for deer ? Thanks..................Rich


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The shorter barrel is the norm for a gun designed for shooting slugs.

The real question for you is what is the choke on each of these barrels?? You want to shoot them from the most open choke you have.

These are smooth bores so you need to shoot the old style "foster" slug that has rifeling on the slug itself, don't try and shot any saboted slugs, they won't shoot well and will cost you a lot more money. "Breneke" makes a very accurate "foster" type slug. 

I would also suggest that you check out the 2-3/4" slugs also, bigger is not always better as far as accuracy. Keep your shots at 100 yds and UNDER and they will work well for you if you practice ahead of time and know what hold over you need at the various ranges. These type slugs drop like a rock beyond 100 yds and have VERY LITTLE energy left.

Good luck,
Kim


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Rich, a few years back I went out and spent $130.00 on a slug barrel for my Winchester. It shoots OK but my 870 with the 26 inch barrel for every day use throws a slug much better. That's the same gun I had when we were knocking down the birds.
I use the cheap 2 3/4 in. sluggers with it. At the range I was hitting a paper plate at 85 yards with just a bead on the end of the barrel. It's my all around gun. Take all of the barrels out and shoot them to see what you like. Use the same slugs with each barrel. If you try different slugs be sure to try them on all of the barrels. I'm happy with the cheap Remington sluggers. Each to his own. By the way I got a nice Winchester with two barrels for sale............................. HA HA, NOT. It's a great gun with the 30" full choke but not worth a crap with the slug barrel.
Get ready buddy, it'll be here before you know it.

Al


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I went and got that barrel from my brother inlaw today. On the side of the barrel it says 28 inch modified choke ? I measured it and its 21 inches. I think he or someone cut it down from a 28 to a 21. It still has the plain bead on it also. MY 28 is a modified as well. I am going to buy some 2 3/4 1oz slugs ths week and sight them both in at 70 yards and go from there.......Thanks guys..............Rich


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If the barrel was cut down, it's no longer modified. It's probably what you would call "cylinder". The primary reason for the shorter barrels on slug guns is manuverability. I also agree with Lundy that the 3" shells don't gain you anything but a pounding on the shoulder. They're typically less accurate, and a standard slug already has more than enough energy. Anything extra is just wasted.


----------

